# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  MISSION: FOOD... What are the must try food spots in negril?

## highscores

I cant believe im here... just 7 sleeps away...

My girlfriend and I have been waiting for our 7 day Negril getaway for 6 months now. When on vacation, we mainly focus on trying as many new food experiences as possible. I want to know all the must try restaurants, street stands, or whatever else they will be serving food out of in negril. I have never really had jamaican food in my life but am excited to try whatever they have to offer. Thanks!

P.S. WE LOVE SEAFOOD!

----------


## dash

Wow, I remember my first time. You are in the right place.You are going to get a lot of advice but try the dining link above. You can connect to some restaurants and see some menus. Enjoy.

----------


## Bossman

My wife and I have been vacationing in Negril since 1992 and will be returning for a couple weeks in February. Be prepared for a little wait and enjoy the surroundings. The wait is worth it and I'm sure you will have your own list of favorites for your return trips in the future. Below are a few of our favorite I posted on an earlier thread.


 There's many great choices on the beach. Here's a few that we go to. Miss Lena's for breakfast (it's right on the beach next to Sea Splash) Ozzie's Jerk Centre, Cosmo's and Alfred's for Lunch and Ozzie's Top Spot (many know this as Miss Madge's at Donaldson's Inn) for dinner. This is our favorite dinner choice. She has excellent Red Snapper, King Fish and some of the best Shrimp, Chicken and Lobster Chop Suey you'll ever have. With exception of the Lobster Chop Suey everything is under $10 US. A few other good dinner choices are Cool Spot across the road from Foote Prints and Chances for pizza is very good. For lunch on the beach, watch for Norman the "Pattie Man" pushing his bike down the beach. We eat good and also get good value for our money. I'm sure you will get alot of good suggestion from your post so enjoy wherever you choose to go.........and remember to "walk good".

----------


## Jaherring

Some of my favorites.
Ivans...Do not miss this place.
Sharks...yummy pan fried snapper.
LTU Pub...best grilled lobster and awesome views.
Kuyaba...everything good.
Alfreds...best fish n chips in Jamaica.
Best in the West...mouth-watering Jerk Chicken.
Chicken Lavish...great fried chicken.
Footeprints Resort....delicious king fish sandwich.
Margarittaville....best onion rings on the planet.
Ahhhbeees....yummy burgers.

----------


## leebabysimms

if you like seafood, i would recommend going to bentley's crab house and getting some crab.  best meal i had in negril.

----------


## highscores

i love this board  :Smile: 

thank you so much for all the replies so far. I've heard lots about Ivans, Ozzies, and best in the west from the jerk chicken threads, will have to check those out for sure. Bentley's sounds like it should satisfy my crab appetite.

please keep 'em coming. this is seriously all i plan to do, eat and watch the sun until im hungry again! you will all be rewarded with quality HD pictures when the day finally comes  :Smile:

----------


## murph

Another vote for bentley, remember to head over a day early and give him a heads up. I love walking up the lane... Crab house looks deserted... So I give a holla "whattagwan Bentley friends are here!" after that it's just a blur of smiles n laughter. 

Teddy's Hideaway is in the blue cave castle head there and you chill in the yard and have fun in their caves. try the lobster thermodore- trust!

Late night Eddies Debar is the place. 

Sips n Bites is a nice local lunch spot, great fried chicken.

If you're feeling fancy... Try The Spa Retreat, Rockhouse or Ivan's. 

You can't go wrong really... Just eat your way down the road... All week! leave dinner and head straight to supper!

----------


## Reggae Roy

Our favorites are Ivan's, 3 Dives, Bentley's, Cosmo's, Best in the West, and Kuyaba. We need to try Shark's and Swordfish next trip.

----------


## rvrrunner

Brandy snapper at Sunset After Dark . Had that last night it was great.

----------


## Ras Walleye

For fine dining you can't beat Ivan's at Catcha or Kuyaba. Teddy at Teddy's Hideaway at the Blue Cave Castle may be the best chef in Negril. Don't miss Canoe, great food and vibes, the ultimate place to chill. Also Sunset After Dark, huge burgers but everything else we've had there has been top notch especially the best seafood pasta ever.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Chicken Foot Soup at the Swordfish.... As the owner said "It adds lead to your pencil!"

----------


## Canadageorge

Don't forget about JUST NATURAL, they have move out the road. They are in the middle of the most beautiful garden, lots of fruit and flowers, it is truly a gardeners heaven!  Teresa and Christine are worth the trip and the food is so good, especially breakfast, fantastic!  The plates are always full of fresh vegetables and they do great seafood.  It is only a five minute walk past Woopies and you also get to pass THE OUT OF TOWN BAKERY, they have patties that you dream about .

----------


## Stoners6

I will repeat what was said about Alfred's on the Beach. Their fish and chips are awesome (I think it is the ginger). Make sure you have picapeppa sauce with the fries.

----------


## Canadageorge

This is Teresa from Just Natural Restaurant right after she harvested her Christmas Sorrel.  They make a jam from it that is just awesome.  They also have killer hot sauce to take home.

----------


## Maryann

Ivan's, LTU, Chicken Lavish, Best in the West, Chill Awhile, and ice cream/desserts from Charela Inn.  Still have yet to try Bentley's and Just Natural, but they're on my list!

----------


## saeyedoc

Favorite's from our trip last week:
Bigga's great way to start the trip
Cosmos not too touristy, always some locals there
LTU went twice, amazing coconut shrimp
Chill Awhile great service
Rainbow Arch amazing fried shrimp, fish and chips
3 Dives, always a long wait, but worth it
De Bar
Canoe (2 for 1 Lobster)
Alfred's (fish and chips)

----------


## Creasemon

I would like to put The Fish (Red Stripe dipped) & Chips at Sunset After Dark up against Alfreds in a competition. Patrick does some great Seafood (Snapper/King Fish/Grouper & Lobster) at Sunset and good size portions with an awesome view back to 7 Mile beach - He is on West end Road across from Negril Hardware & Haberdashery (just a short walk from the roundabout) - Also Chicken Lavish is a Negril tradition and we ate there on our very 1st visit in 1978..!

----------


## Craig123

Lots of great advice already. You can't go wrong with any of the the suggestions. 
Although there's plenty of "fine dining" I really enjoy the casual local places. Great people and great food at reasonable prices.

*For road side barrel jerk chicken, try:*
- "Step Aside" on the beach road 
- "Original Smokey Biggs" on the cliff side. 

*Other great "hole in the wall" locally owned places include:*
- Soup Stand across the street from The Jungle night club. Big portions of fried chicken. Good soup. Reasonable prices. 
- Sips n bites - West end just past Rockhouse (closed Saturdays)
- Presley's - One man show on the west end
- Bentley's Crab Cakes - Another great one man operation (BYOB). "5 tings on da plate." LOL
- For lunch on the beach try Niah's Kitchen - Argueably the best patties in Negril. He also does great ital stews if you pre-order.
- Sweet Spot - Beach Road. It's where the taxi drivers eat (always a good sign).
- Fatties - Beach Road
- Of course "3 Dives" is famous for jerk chicken, shrimp and grilled lobster. Cliff side near Xtabi which also has very good food.
- Jus Natural  - Cliff Rd. They recently moved further down the cliff rd.
- Eddies De Bar - Cliff side - Great vibe, strong rum punch and excellent jerk chicken among other dishes.
- Choices - Cliff Rd. The fried chicken is a good as I have ever had
- Juicy J's - Behind the Scotia Bank
- Jenny's Cakes - Cliff Rd.
- Sweet Spice - Great ox tail and the best curried shrimp I ever tasted. No shoes no shirt no service.


The list goes on. You'll love the food in Negril. The seafood is locally caught, is as fresh as can be and almost always cooked to perfection.

----------


## dragonman

Conspicuously absent from the list so far:

Burbon Beach for arguably the best jerk around.

Sunrise Club for excellent hybrid italian/jamaican cuisine.

----------


## Katho

Some pics to make you drool!  :Wink: 

My son getting a cooking lesson at DeBar, excellent food and great company!





Brandy Fish @ Sunset After Dark Sooooo good!!



French Toast and Lobster Benedict @ Xtabi





Callaloo Cheese Pasta @ Just Natural



Chicken Patty @ Niah's



Curried Shrimp @ 3Dives



I'll stop now! Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Beth Ann

Ok, I'm drooling.  (I'll take the curried shrimp plate, please!)   :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

If you don't get the conch soup at Chicken Lavish, you've missed something special. The conch soup at Percy's Riverside Retreat is comparable, I told Percy and Annette next time they have to bring some into town so I can try them side by side. Conch burger at Xtabi is ridiculous. Bentley's crab cakes with the "five things on your plate" is one of the great meals on this planet, and it comes with entertainment I guarantee you can not get ANYWHERE else on the planet. If you're feeling spendy, Rockhouse and LTU Pub are great. I've always had great meals at Canoe. They were packed over the holidays though and service was a little slow for some in our party, fortunately not us! I live for the days I get to spend at Ivans...

----------


## Katho

Ooooooh yes, Bantley's!

Crab Cakes "five things on your plate" lol

----------


## Craig123

Marcia's Cakes located at Yellow Bird


Cafe Goa Breakfast Plate


Akee & Salt Fish at Canoe 



Akee & Salt Fish - Jus Natural



French Press Blue Mountain Coffee at Canoe - None better



Jus Natural Again - mmmmmmm



The Conch Burger & Fries - Xtabi

----------


## bails76

Our experience this year.  

We always love De Bar.  Hammond's for sandwiches or patties.  German Bar, we have been to twice this week for pizza.  We were at Alfred's a couple of days ago for the fish and chips, and loved it previously, but the fish was super mushy this time around.  Batter was still really good, but the fish...not sure if it was water logged or what.  Red Dragon for pork.  Keep hearing about corner bar, but haven't tried it yet.  Hopefully before we leave.

----------


## highscores

thank you all for all the excellent suggestions and pictures! 

flight leaves in less than 20 hours  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Marcia's Cakes located at Yellow Bird


The Special cake is bomb if she has it. lol

----------


## tfw73

I love 3 Dives, Ivan's, and Kuyaba. The lobster at 3 Dives and Kuyaba is fantastic! At Ivan's I love the jerk chicken pasta (omg so good, I had it twice!) and the seafood pasta. Come to think of it, I haven't had a bad meal anywhere in Negril!

----------


## Big Poppa

If you are planning on a trip to YS Falls then I would have to add Howie's to the list.  It's "road food" for the locals, located at the turnoff from the main road to YS Falls.  Don't let the "ambiance" put you off... there are at least a dozen pots or more cooking away over one long open fire.  Best Ox Tail curry EVER!!!

We too are fans of LTU and many those already mentioned, especially Sweet Spice for Take Out.

----------


## jamaicarob

3 Dives, Jus Natural, Chicken Lavish, Chances, try the jerk chicken pizza, barrel guys on the street, soon come

----------

